# Rvdoctor



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I came across this link the other day, see here. Seems an interesting site although my knowledge of RVs is very limited so cannot give a view on how good it is.

What do the RVers think

stew


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> I came across this link the other day, see here. Seems an interesting site although my knowledge of RVs is very limited so cannot give a view on how good it is.
> What do the RVers think
> stew


Nice one Stew, gone straight into favourites.
you can never have too much info, especially with dealer prices.
You think Br**nhills are bad.........oh boy, wait till you see RV servicing prices!!!!!!! 8O 8O 8O


----------

